
Show HN: hack:now – 36-hour online hackathon tackling issues caused by COVID-19 - gthinkin
https://hacknow.calhacks.io
======
surround
This post got 10 votes in less than 10 minutes, but it’s not on the front
page. Looks like the anti-voting-ring software is working.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7972941)

